# Nature Diet and Burns



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I currently feed Nature Diet but want to start adding a biscuit. I've been reading up on it but it advises against adding a dry kibble to wet food as it can upset the balance. I've seen a few posts where people are adding Burns to Nature Diet and I just wondered whether it's Burns Mixer that you are using rather than kibble?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't add anything to Natures diet. Just gave Max a burns biscuit for a treat between meals and at bedtime.


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

*Natures menu*

Hi I recently switched from Natures diet to Natures menu and add Burns mixer, it's the only hypoallergenic mixer on the market and suits Mabel very well. 
She has a tendency to get tummy upsets but I haven't looked back since changing her food. I've always fed my dogs mixer with their wet food and haven't had an overweight one yet.


----------

